# Got A Ipod As A Gift



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I got a Ipod for Christmas, I wanted something to listen to while I work out and the DW got me one. I now see what everyone is raving about, this thing is really cool. I'm so surprised at how good it sounds even thought it is compressed. I have been loading all mt Country CD's and my Oldies plus I have bought some songs off of Apple web site. I'm now thinking about getting a FM transmitter and maybe downloading a audio book for long trips plus it is easier than bringing a bunch od CD's on a trip. I wonder how well it will sound through the radio?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I got the FM adapter for my iPod and I use it on my motorcycle. It works well for my application and the adapter & shipping off eBay only cost me $9.99 can't beat that as far as I'm concerned. If you want to check it out and take a small risk check out ebay Item number: 280189122384


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Aren't they great??? I love mine!

My favorite gift is to receive an iTunes gift card so I can buy a ton of music that I have saved in my shopping cart on iTunes.com.
Sometimes I even buy myself a gift card









DH's stereo in the Dodge has a little inlet to plug in an iPod...it was just a $6.00 cable at Radio Shack and sounds really good


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Aren't they great??? I love mine!
> 
> My favorite gift is to receive an iTunes gift card so I can buy a ton of music that I have saved in my shopping cart on iTunes.com.
> Sometimes I even buy myself a gift card
> ...


Santa brought me one also. One of the best presents Santa ever gave me.







Definitely a mobile music library. I was looking earlier today about FM transmitters, I was on RadioShacks' site, and was also looking for something to plug into the aux on the Dodge radio, but didn't see anything. I'll have to go RadioShackin' tomorrow after work. Thanks for the tip.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you have a cassette deck in your car, you can get a device that you insert like a tape, then it plug into the jack on the iPod. Works a LOT better than the FM transmitter.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you have a cassette deck in your car


How would you know?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> If you have a cassette deck in your car


How would you know?








[/quote]

The Volvo XC has a CD & cassette deck...my Sub only has CD.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you have a cassette deck in your car


How would you know?








[/quote]

The Volvo XC has a CD & cassette deck...my Sub only has CD.
[/quote]
ok...nevermind


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> If you have a cassette deck in your car


How would you know?








[/quote]

The Volvo XC has a CD & cassette deck...my Sub only has CD.
[/quote]
ok...nevermind








[/quote]


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

if you have video on it. there is a program you get thru the internet that changes a dvd movie into a format that the ipod can read. then you can see if to tv or the ipod.
Cucusoft iPod Video Converter + DVD to iPod Su ite


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

THE LLERENAS said:


> if you have video on it. there is a program you get thru the internet that changes a dvd movie into a format that the ipod can read. then you can see if to tv or the ipod.
> Cucusoft iPod Video Converter + DVD to iPod Su ite


I prefer CloneDVD Mobile....very easy and support a lot of different formats.

Of course you will need something to "unlock" 99% of today's DVD's. That would be "AnyDVD".

Both available here

http://www.slysoft.com/en/


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Katrina said:


> The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
> There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
> I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
> Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


Thanks for this info this is what I need. I was not aware that you could do this with this radio. Good price too, I found someone else selling the same type of cable for over $200. Again Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
> There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
> I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
> Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


Thanks for this info this is what I need. I was not aware that you could do this with this radio. Good price too, I found someone else selling the same type of cable for over $200. Again Thanks








[/quote]

Think you could talk someone through an install? I was close to paying the local stereo shop $150 for the device and the installation.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
> There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
> I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
> Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


Thanks for this info this is what I need. I was not aware that you could do this with this radio. Good price too, I found someone else selling the same type of cable for over $200. Again Thanks








[/quote]

Think you could talk someone through an install? I was close to paying the local stereo shop $150 for the device and the installation.
[/quote]

I found the install pdf and it is a piece of cake. I looked at the radio receiver and saw the socket where the cable plugs into.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
> There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
> I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
> Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


Thanks for this info this is what I need. I was not aware that you could do this with this radio. Good price too, I found someone else selling the same type of cable for over $200. Again Thanks








[/quote]

Think you could talk someone through an install? I was close to paying the local stereo shop $150 for the device and the installation.
[/quote]

I found the install pdf and it is a piece of cake. I looked at the radio receiver and saw the socket where the cable plugs into.
[/quote]

How did you get to the back of the stereo? Mine is buried around a lot of dash. Does it pull out somehow?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
> There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
> I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
> Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


Thanks for this info this is what I need. I was not aware that you could do this with this radio. Good price too, I found someone else selling the same type of cable for over $200. Again Thanks








[/quote]

Think you could talk someone through an install? I was close to paying the local stereo shop $150 for the device and the installation.
[/quote]

I found the install pdf and it is a piece of cake. I looked at the radio receiver and saw the socket where the cable plugs into.
[/quote]

How did you get to the back of the stereo? Mine is buried around a lot of dash. Does it pull out somehow?
[/quote]

Short version: There is a piece of trim plastic that goes around the front of the stereo and all the way around the heater controls and instrument cluster. This piece will pull righ off and snap back in place. Once it's off, the stereo will pull out from the dash. There is a socket on the back of the stereo for the adapter to plug into and a hot wire needs to be run to the adapter. Slide the stereo back in the dash and snap the plastic trim back on. I ran the cable for the Ipod down into the glove compartment and left it hanging in there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Short version: There is a piece of trim plastic that goes around the front of the stereo and all the way around the heater controls and instrument cluster. This piece will pull righ off and snap back in place. Once it's off, the stereo will pull out from the dash. There is a socket on the back of the stereo for the adapter to plug into and a hot wire needs to be run to the adapter. Slide the stereo back in the dash and snap the plastic trim back on. I ran the cable for the Ipod down into the glove compartment and left it hanging in there.


Thanks....









Did you steal the hot wire from one of the 12v power outlets (formally known as cigarette lighters)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Short version: There is a piece of trim plastic that goes around the front of the stereo and all the way around the heater controls and instrument cluster. This piece will pull righ off and snap back in place. Once it's off, the stereo will pull out from the dash. There is a socket on the back of the stereo for the adapter to plug into and a hot wire needs to be run to the adapter. Slide the stereo back in the dash and snap the plastic trim back on. I ran the cable for the Ipod down into the glove compartment and left it hanging in there.


Thanks....









Did you steal the hot wire from one of the 12v power outlets (formally known as cigarette lighters)
[/quote]

I actually used the 12 volt hot feeding the stereo itself, but you could use the power outlet just as easily.
and I got the adapter at circuit city for 79 bucks.
you see the artist and song titles on the stereo display and all that good stuff, that's why I put the ipod in the glove compartment as you never have to touch it to control it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Short version: There is a piece of trim plastic that goes around the front of the stereo and all the way around the heater controls and instrument cluster. This piece will pull righ off and snap back in place. Once it's off, the stereo will pull out from the dash. There is a socket on the back of the stereo for the adapter to plug into and a hot wire needs to be run to the adapter. Slide the stereo back in the dash and snap the plastic trim back on. I ran the cable for the Ipod down into the glove compartment and left it hanging in there.


Thanks....









Did you steal the hot wire from one of the 12v power outlets (formally known as cigarette lighters)
[/quote]

I actually used the 12 volt hot feeding the stereo itself, but you could use the power outlet just as easily.
and I got the adapter at circuit city for 79 bucks.
you see the artist and song titles on the stereo display and all that good stuff, that's why I put the ipod in the glove compartment as you never have to touch it to control it.
[/quote]

I like buying stuff online, but for this type of stuff, local is the way to go. I'll swing by Circuit City this week and see if they have it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
> There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
> I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
> Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


Thanks for this info this is what I need. I was not aware that you could do this with this radio. Good price too, I found someone else selling the same type of cable for over $200. Again Thanks








[/quote]

Think you could talk someone through an install? I was close to paying the local stereo shop $150 for the device and the installation.
[/quote]

I found the install pdf and it is a piece of cake. I looked at the radio receiver and saw the socket where the cable plugs into.
[/quote]

How did you get to the back of the stereo? Mine is buried around a lot of dash. Does it pull out somehow?
[/quote]

The radio in my car is easy to get to but when I read this I went out to my DW's Tahoe and you are right it is hard to get to. I was hoping the Tahoe would have been as easy as the Car but I will geterdone.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
> There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
> I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
> Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


Thanks for this info this is what I need. I was not aware that you could do this with this radio. Good price too, I found someone else selling the same type of cable for over $200. Again Thanks








[/quote]

Think you could talk someone through an install? I was close to paying the local stereo shop $150 for the device and the installation.
[/quote]

I found the install pdf and it is a piece of cake. I looked at the radio receiver and saw the socket where the cable plugs into.
[/quote]

How did you get to the back of the stereo? Mine is buried around a lot of dash. Does it pull out somehow?
[/quote]

The radio in my car is easy to get to but when I read this I went out to my DW's Tahoe and you are right it is hard to get to. I was hoping the Tahoe would have been as easy as the Car but I will geterdone.
[/quote]

Lemme know if you need a hand on how to get it done in the tahoe. It's not as hard as it looks at first.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Katrina said:


> The FM transmitters suck IMHO.
> There is a company called USASPEC that makes an Ipod adapter that will plug right into the factory stereo on your tahoe.
> I have one and it's great. the Ipod can be totally controlled from the buttons on your stereo.
> Runs about 79 bucks and worth every penny.


Thanks for this info this is what I need. I was not aware that you could do this with this radio. Good price too, I found someone else selling the same type of cable for over $200. Again Thanks








[/quote]

Think you could talk someone through an install? I was close to paying the local stereo shop $150 for the device and the installation.
[/quote]

I found the install pdf and it is a piece of cake. I looked at the radio receiver and saw the socket where the cable plugs into.
[/quote]

How did you get to the back of the stereo? Mine is buried around a lot of dash. Does it pull out somehow?
[/quote]

The radio in my car is easy to get to but when I read this I went out to my DW's Tahoe and you are right it is hard to get to. I was hoping the Tahoe would have been as easy as the Car but I will geterdone.
[/quote]

Lemme know if you need a hand on how to get it done in the tahoe. It's not as hard as it looks at first.
[/quote]

OK thanks Jim


----------

